
A New Weapon in Russia’s Arsenal, and It’s Inflatable - lkurtz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/13/world/europe/russia-decoy-weapon.html
======
ChuckMcM
Hah, I wonder if these are obtainable outside the country, it would be a much
more impressive lawn ornament than an inflatable cartoon character!

There was a Discovery show on decoy weapons once which went into some of the
amazing work to give them accurate heat signatures to add to the spectrum
where they appeared legit. Given an adversary willing to kill a tank or
airplane with a multi million dollar weapon, if you can can get them to waste
them on a few hundred thousand dollars of fabric and paint you come out ahead.

